# driftwood



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

what kinda wood are the ones from http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/24.jpg ?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's probably ADA Old Black Wood used in that tank. Amano and his marketing team only seem to use ADA products in their display tanks, so it would make sense it would be that their type of driftwood. The two ADA sources in the US are:

Adgshop.com
aquaforestaquarium.com 

-John N.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

by the way, is that Java Fern on in the middle on the picture ?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, looks like Java fern, some form of narrow leaf variety.

-John N.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

looks nice


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep, I would venture to say that it is ADA blackwood as well.

The java fern is most likey narrow leaf like John stated but not to be mistaken with Needle leaf/lace fern cause I have both and the later is much thinner.


----------

